

Right on but not the whole story: The browser is inside of every app... - cek
http://www.lukew.com/ff/entry.asp?1441

======
cek
This is a _great_ framework for discussing how computing is changing. But it
does not go far enough to describe the fullness of the "web OS".

This article focuses on the presentation layer. I'd love to see more
discussion about the other layers of the "web OS" stack described in this same
light.

